# Ruger .44 single action fair price



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

What do you think a ruger .44 5 1/2 barrel stainless new fair price is? I gotta have one.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Only guessing here...525.00. Go on line gun brokers.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That sounds in the ball park to me. +1 on gunbroker or guns america. At least check them for prices.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

DO NOT buy a Taurus ! I've heard of nothing but problems with them.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

youngdon said:


> DO NOT buy a Taurus ! I've heard of nothing but problems with them.


 Dad has a taurus, cylinder locked up on him first time out shooting it. Could have been a lemon but iv heard to many things


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

And their customer service stinks too, from what I've read and heard.


----------

